# hydraulic fittings on a BX 25 that have never been disconnected



## Redsled (8 mo ago)

Hi
I bought used BX25D Kubota, overall it is in great shape and runs excellent. Only issue is it appears as though they never disconnected the bucket or backhoe and now the hydraulic fittings are stuck. I have tried loosening them but no luck. Anyone no of an tricks or tools that may help? Also this is my first tractor but I am assuming they should be disconnected and maintained every now and then. Any maintenance recommendations?
Thanks for the help 
I had this same problem and finally using WD 40 and a pipe wrench and pliers I got two of them off. The bearings on the inside were all coated with solidify hydraulic fluid,, the connectors also face up and the tractor has always been outside. Can I use brake clean or carb cleaner to clean these up? Hopefully I can get the other two apart.
Thanks,


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. You'll need something to dissolve the crud, then blow out the fittings. Don't let any residual dirt and debris to get into the hydraulic system. Make sure you clean it well once the crud is loose. 
I've never maintained my fittings, as such. I just make sure they are spotless and working when I have the need to disconnect them. 
ones that I have on the tractor that are not in use have caps on them, and I tape them up as a bit of added security.


----------



## Redsled (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply, the first problem is trying to get them off, I have two yet to separate, I found by turning the knurled collar and holding the hose breaks them free and then a lot of work to separate them. How do I get the crud out from the bearings? I will try a few things and then blow out that female fitting making sure nothing is in there to containment. I also intend to put some fresh hydraulic oil in those bearings rather than any kind of grease or oil.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Those bearings can use any oil...probly the thinner the better.

Fittings are like Air fittings.......dust ,dirt ,rust will get in the groove that the little bearings ride in.

Once you can turn collor...that helps...Then when you can pull it back the hose will be free.

Hold collor back and blow Compressed air in the slot that opens when collor is pulled back.

wd-40 or similar will help wash out area where ballz ride.


----------



## Redsled (8 mo ago)

Well success if you can call it that, got another one off by continuing to flush with WD-40l the last one just will not budge
I can move the collar and raise the collar, but to no avail. I started to remove the male part of the union but had to quit as it was getting dark. two of the male portions are rusted indicating water was leaking in. Kubota should have never mounted those disconnects vertically. 
I figure when I have the hose with the female and the male so I can get to it I might have more luck. 
Thanks for the advice and help.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Depending if water ...etc got by the O rings.

You might be opening a can of crap.

If one fitting has a Hose attatched you could put a wrench on m/f fitting and twist the half with the hose.

If its rusted internal of O ring and you pull this apart.......Possible your going to end up with a leak.

May want to purchase a set of couplers in the hope you'll never need them. 

I realize Kubota don't give these away..I own 2 machines. Just don't create an issue trying to fix one and lose a days work if you follow.


----------



## Redsled (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the advice, I do believe you are correct, those connections should be replaced.
I will keep you up to date on progress .
Do you have any idea what those quick connect fittings are size wise?


----------

